# E85 Dice DSP module - do I need switched 12V?



## NorskZ (Oct 30, 2011)

Trying to install a Dice Silverline Pro w/ DSP adapter I got as a gift. However, I'm having no luck finding a switched 12V source in the trunk. Some have said it's the violet/white wire - but mine's constant 12V. Have tried a number of others but no luck - any ideas? Does it have to be switched?


----------

